# Salamanders Second Trilogy Confirmed



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its official, the _Tome of Fire_ trilogy is only the first of a Salamanders series.

http://www.nickkyme.com/

The second trilogy, entitled _Circle of Fire_, is confirmed. Awesome , i've gotten very attached to the 3rd Company and its host of great characters like Dak'ir, Tsu'gan, Elysius and Ba'ken. Its nice to know that their story is far from over. Discuss.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Courage_Honour (Jan 17, 2011)

isnt it kind of soon for him yo write another book? The 3rd book in _The Fire Tome_ isnt supposed to come out until later this year.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The main hope this brings me is that now it seems more likely the Night Lords series will include a second trilogy.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Great! First we hear about Promethean sun, now this! Problem is just who is gonna wait all those books :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fire Tempered said:


> Great! First we hear about Promethean sun, now this! Problem is just who is gonna wait all those books :biggrin:


The same sort of people who are willing to wait a year or 2 (or more in the case of the Dark Tower series!) for the next book in any series not published by Black Library


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea, i m kidding :biggrin: Im still waiting for that fatass George Martin to release Dance with the dragons. Dark tower i picked up late, when all parts were released


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fire Tempered said:


> Yea, i m kidding :biggrin: Im still waiting for that fatass George Martin to release Dance with the dragons. Dark tower i picked up late, when all parts were released


Same here, but goddamn there were like 10+ years between 1 book and the next at one point- I feel pity for the people who got the first book when it came out and then had to wait well over 20 years to get the final (seventh!) book in the saga. :shok:

Then we have the HH series which is churning out 3 books a year and that's considered a slow turnout by some people...


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea, i have already lost hope we will see end of A song of Ice and fire, and the last book was 5-6 years ago, i can only wander what it was like for them.
Ontopic, I hope we will some new company in second triology. All characters are great, but I would like to see some other company besides 3rd. Is there any story/ book about them?

Also I would like to see closure to the story in first triology. I dont like when they drag story too much.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fire Tempered said:


> Yea, i have already lost hope we will see end of A song of Ice and fire, and the last book was 5-6 years ago, i can only wander what it was like for them.
> Ontopic, I hope we will some new company in second triology. All characters are great, but I would like to see some other company besides 3rd. Is there any story/ book about them?
> 
> Also I would like to see closure to the story in first triology. I dont like when they drag story too much.


Personally I want some more inter-chapter scenes, I always enjoy when chapters interact with chapters with a differing outlook on warfare and the Imperium in general.

Example: Helsreach- the Black Templars and Salamanders
Salamander- the Salamanders and the Marines Malevolent


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

More Salamanders, fuck yes! Just started painting a Salamanders army, so these were great news!


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Personally I want some more inter-chapter scenes, I always enjoy when chapters interact with chapters with a differing outlook on warfare and the Imperium in general.
> 
> Example: Helsreach- the Black Templars and Salamanders
> Salamander- the Salamanders and the Marines Malevolent


Yeah like _Warriors of Ultramar_: Ultramarines and Mortifactors

On topic, really liked the second novel _Firedrake_. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Fire Tempered said:


> Yea, i m kidding :biggrin: Im still waiting for that fatass George Martin to release Dance with the dragons. Dark tower i picked up late, when all parts were released


This is the book that im waiting the most. He surely takes his time, but has written among top 3 Fantasy series ever. And im anxious to watch new HBO series about these books aswell, trailers look good and its HBO.

I still havent read even one Salamander novel although own first 2. Hope this doesnt go downhill like Ultramarines did.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

yea, its HBO and it will be well done, but i don't like look of most of the cast. they are too old/miscast, most of them. At least in my eyes. It will probably be good series still, but not comparable to books.

You should give Tome of fire a try, I was pleasantly surprised as it was my first non HH book. Though I might be little biased


----------

